# cockapoo food muscle related question?



## Shanemarable (May 23, 2011)

will my cockapoo muscle tone change alot if i switch her food from canidae all life stages which has 24.00% crude protein to canidae grain-free salmon meal which has 40.00% crude protein and whats so different about the grain-free salmon meal on a dogs health


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Shanemarable said:


> will my cockapoo muscle tone change alot if i switch her food from canidae all life stages which has 24.00% crude protein to canidae grain-free salmon meal which has 40.00% crude protein and whats so different about the grain-free salmon meal on a dogs health


Many dogs are sensitive to grains and they should be avoided. Oily fish is good for dogs, just as it is for humans and 40% protein is better for your dog. Sorry no idea about the effect on muscle tone. If you are looking to improve your dog's diet, take a look at Orijen kibble, as it is one of the best.
A grading of dog food brands can be found on this site:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Just make sure you transition slowly to avoid stomach upset. I also feed grain free (Taste of the Wild for my lab and poodle; Wellness Core Reduced Fat for Rosie).


----------

